# 6 string homemade bass... the hard way :D



## SD83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Not nearly as beautiful & well made as most of the other self made instruments here (I should REALLY get a router...) but I might aswell post some pics...
6 strings, 36 inch scale, 32 frets
Wenge - Walnut - Wenge body with veneers between the woods (Makore/Ash)
Walnut - Wenge 5 piece neck, same veneers
plum fretboard
Progress will be very slow...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 30, 2009)

wow! that is a strange looking instrument, yet with a really clean execution (especially considering you not having a router!)


----------



## Apophis (Sep 30, 2009)

looks really interesting, please post some more bigger pics


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 30, 2009)

looks very cool


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 30, 2009)

Very weird!!!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 30, 2009)

Really digging that design! Prior to doing any of the designing, did you use Ken Bebensee's website http://www.kbguitars.com/ as a basis of comparison? Ken Bebensee Stringed Instruments Gallery Magical Roots 

Loved that bass!


----------



## SD83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you everybody 
@phaededout: I just heard that name for the first time... I do like some of his shapes. The main inspiration where some of the works of Antoni Gaudi & this http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/dd/The_Persistence_of_Memory.jpg painting by Dalí.
@Apophis: no problem, here are the thumbnails (not much bigger... I will take better pictures once I'm done sanding down the finish [I screwed it] and I'll try to use a better camera which allows higher resolutions) :


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks like it's made of chocolate!


----------



## Arminius (Sep 30, 2009)

wowzerz


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 30, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## SD83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like I'm not the first one who likes the fretboard wood... but I guess those two tiny holes won't cause any trouble


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

SD83 said:


> Looks like I'm not the first one who likes the fretboard wood... but I guess those two tiny holes won't cause any trouble



termites


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 1, 2009)

What did you use instead of a router?

I don't have a router, either. I go to my dad's house & use his milling machine!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

Most probably a drill press or a hand drill and chisel / hammer to clean it all out...


----------



## SD83 (Oct 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Most probably a drill press or a hand drill and chisel / hammer to clean it all out...



Exactly


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 1, 2009)

SD83 said:


> Exactly



WOW! Really love your design and really dig the two folks who inspired you, too.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 2, 2009)

Holy Moly, Stefan! Just took a quick walk through your photobucket album and gotta say, wow! Really digging what you've done with this particular bass. Any other specs on this beastie?


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 2, 2009)

SD83 said:


> Exactly


 
Thanks. I asked you.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats weird looking but cool!


----------



## SD83 (Oct 3, 2009)

other specs... I'm not completly sure about many things. I planned for 2 EMG 45s, one of which would be an 45TW. I thought about trying to use some piezo stuff after I heard from another builder that he used those really cheap (about 30 cents) parts on an electric violin with a small preamp. But as I seem to be unable to understand ANYTHING more complex than the most simple wiring diagrams when it comes to electronics, I'll leave that for a later build. Just 2 pickups, one splitable, a simple switch to chose which one I want to use, tone & volume knob, that's it. Tuning will most likely be G C F A# D# G#, just like my 5string, just with an extra high string. Did I mention flat fingerboard? I like to experiment, so I want to try this at least once...


----------



## SD83 (Oct 6, 2009)

Neck fits into the pocket  It's nowhere near as perfect as some other builds I've seen here, but far better than the first I made (and that one still works without causing any trouble... like loss of sustain or strength. Well, maybe it would have even more sustain with a perfect joint, I'll never know. But I'll rebuild that first bass anyway someday...). It starts looking like a bass  So I felt like I had to do some posing...


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 6, 2009)

It's shaping up!


----------



## flo (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like a root from a tree, very organic, I like the body being so small. It almost doesn't look as if someone had built it, you just went to the forest to find it there...Honestly, this is cool!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 9, 2009)

awesome bass man!!


----------



## flo (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Stefan!
Your last post is like 2 months old...
So I wonder, did you continue building anything? 

Cheers!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 27, 2009)

I just to think your bass was strange...but now, watching you holding t...take more sense, good job!and keep us post.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 27, 2009)

cool!


----------



## SD83 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thx 
Not much progress on this bass, I need a bunch of small parts first (trussrod, tuners, frets...) and I decided that since I had enough wood lying around I could as well start another project that was planned for more than one year now, recreating my old bass, this one



just with 6 strings & fanned frets, so I can order all the small parts in one run & don't have to pay twice for shipping... so all the progress in the last two month was with this one
















Some info for the spec-fanatics:
Body: two piece Cherry, it will be stained with some kind of darkred to black burst
Neck: three piece, cherry - plum - cherry
Headstock "veneer": thx to flo, my first "melted top" with cherry & plum
Fretboard: Plum
35'' to 33.5'' scale, 6 strings (I will have to do a lot of measuring as the string spacing will "shrink" towards the treble side)
Since I have no idea of PUs, I will most likely try a Seymour Duncan SS-B5 set & an EMG HZ40 which will be blended together & preamplified thx to active electronics 
Tuning? most likely G C F A# D# G# so I can use it in the band... damn, I have to get the guys to use seven strings


----------



## flo (Nov 28, 2009)

Dude!! That fretboard looks killer!
And congrats to the "melted" headstock, looks perfectly done in the picture!
I hate myself a bit for not going fanned frets on my bass...
Plum wood...tasty!

Oh man, I'm a bit jealous at you cause you've found a style that I've never seen before. I'm drawing sketches like every week to find a good bodyshape for my bass that doesn't look like a Ritter-ripoff.


----------



## SD83 (Nov 28, 2009)

There is a small gap between the two pieces... I filled it with dust from sanding, it's hardly visible with more than 1 m distance  
The fretboard looks even better with the dots in place (first time I did some kind of "inlay". Guess what happend? Some are 1mm or a bit more off center  I guess I can live with that) & sanded, still lots of sanding & polishing has to be done.


----------



## Ruins (Nov 28, 2009)

without a router???? wow very well done!! 
i really dig your design it is small unique seems to be very ergonomic.
how is the balance on this monster? is it neck heavy?


----------



## Durero (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice shapes and I love the fanned-fret one


----------



## SD83 (Dec 3, 2009)

Me too  
Yes, the Wenge-Walnut bass is a bit neck heavy, I'll try to use light tuners (& heavy pickups  ) but even with 5cm thickness the body is rather light...
I just glued the fretboard of the fanned-fret bass to the neck, it'll be in the clamps until early afternoon tomorrow, I might drill the tuner holes & cut out the headstock + neck taper after that, pictures will follow.

As promised, new pics (the grey/blue color on the body are remains of a stain I put on the body to make sure I sand every little part of it and don't forget anything, it'll disappear before I put the final stain on it)


----------



## SD83 (Dec 10, 2009)

I finished the (rough) shaping of the neck today, it needs lots of sanding... I honestly have no idea what the black spot in the middle of the neck is, it is as hard as the surrounding wood, no cracks or anything and it was not visible before I started the shaping. 




Will this become an automerged triplepost? EDIT: Looks like it doesn't...


----------



## flo (Dec 10, 2009)

Photobucket is slow..........................................................

But the bass is getting cooler and cooler, can't wait to see it finished!

the vulture mockups look promising


----------



## Konfusius (Dec 11, 2009)

Strange but without a doubt beautiful.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 11, 2009)

Dude, 

Those fingerboard pictures are amazing! Really digging what you're doing with the rest of the instrument, too. Can't wait to see more pictures of this bass with finished wood and electronics installed.


----------



## SD83 (Dec 25, 2009)

Not exactly finished wood (I have no room to paint indoor, and with temperatures around 0°C or below, I won't be painting outside... which leaves me with more time to sand away every little sanding mark) but I thought I'd just update this with some pics I took yesterday... sanding can get boring, but the results look more and more promising. I have a hard time telling myself to wait and get rid of all scratches etc before putting the stain on it...


----------



## Ruins (Dec 25, 2009)

looks great keep it up ohh.. and patience is everything in guitar building, don't loose!!!


----------



## SD83 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ruins said:


> looks great keep it up ohh.. and patience is everything in guitar building, don't loose!!!



I know, every time I forget about that and start to do things in a hurry, it all ends in a huge mess 

Anyway, I was experimenting with stain the other day and happened to get pretty much the exact result that I was looking for in the first try... I never thought cherry could look that great (it looks much better in reality than on the picture  but the colors are correct)

Edit: stupid me, forget to add the picture:


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 5, 2010)

Very, very tasty! Stay on target and thanks for posting the pictures of this beauty in creation.


----------



## Ruins (Jan 5, 2010)

first try and you get the result you want??? AWESOME 
i wish i had the same result when i tried


----------



## SD83 (Jan 15, 2010)

Short update: both rear cavities are "routed" (using a drill press, forstner bits & a rasp bit) and have their covers, made from pieces of the bodywood that were still lying around. First time ever the cavities look nearly professional & the covers fit near perfect. Especially the one for the battery cavity, I might even have to sand off a bit of the cover... if I ever get it out 
No pictures, sry, my camera's broken...
@ruins: I had experimented with the stain on a previous guitar & had some good advice from the guy who made this




piece of art... and some luck I guess


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 15, 2010)

That is a really pretty stain job, I love the yellow center to blue.


----------



## SD83 (Jan 17, 2010)

New pics  I also installed the frets today... bought them from a local luthier (Oliver @ Helliver Guitars) friday. They seem at least twice as hard as the ones I used on my previous instruments...


----------



## SD83 (Feb 3, 2010)

A short update since the first PU just arrived: Frets are leveled, fretboard is masked & the first clear coat applied to the neck... sanding the body becomes real work & boring, but this time I want to get rid of all the scratches along the sides.... I hope the PU cavities will be as clean as those for the electronics, I might start working on the bridge prototype this weekend. 
A question to all the trem users: If the bridge is not totally "fixed" on the body but just kept in place by springs etc, doesn't that effect the sustain? And yes, the question has something to do with this bass...


----------



## SD83 (Feb 12, 2010)

I still can't deliver new pics, but with all the strings (except for the lowest, I need something a lot heavier than .135 for low G...), material for the bridge & tuners and the PUs finally here (and the PU-cavities "routed"), I decided to weigh all the parts (- potis, knobs & paint)... just below 3400 g. Nearly 1 kg less then my 5 string 
Right now I'm trying to get the neck PU-cavity as clean as the bridge cavity... I had trouble getting the PU out after I tested if it fitted  btw, the PUs are slanted, the bridge PU fits the angle of the bridge, the neck PU is kinda mirrored.


----------



## Ruins (Feb 12, 2010)

AWESOME! i can't wait to see the new pics!!


----------



## SD83 (Feb 18, 2010)

I hope I can take some later, right now I'm staining... looks good so far, although it looks like I'm going for a more "rust" like color... or maybe something similar to Hufschmids blackdroids... that would be AWESOME!  Well, I'll wait and see. And take pictures if I can 

EDIT: Here are the pics:

















Especially the front looks much darker on the pics than it is in reality. The last picture is the one which is closest to the original color directly after applying the stain, the others are taken about 5 minutes later because I had to get some new batteries for the cam  I hope it will all look like that once the clear coats are on


----------



## Ruins (Feb 19, 2010)

looks good so far. the scratch on the is nasty but oh well...


----------



## SD83 (Feb 20, 2010)

No scratch. It's actually one of three major cracks in the wood (the other 2 are on the bottom in the e-cavity area, so they shouldn't effect the overall stability of the instrument). But I just couldn't bring myself to throwing that wood away/burning it. In the end it's my bass, the cracks are on the back/bottom, so 99% of the people who see the bass will never see them, and no one will ever hear them  If I was building this for someone else I would have taken different pieces from the start.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 2, 2010)

Testing, testing... bridge prototype... works (but looks bad  well, prototype, that's what it is) ... everything stays in place... a little fret buzz around 12th fret... action is about 2 mm at the nut & 3.5 mm at the 24th fret right now, that is because the string is lying on the nut (there is a small cut to mark the place of the fret, but that's it right now). Without fully functional nut, with bridge raised near max...Why is that great? Because on my first bass, the action was (and still is) at about 3.5 mm at the nut & about 9 mm at the 24th fret. 
So, what's up next? I still have to order string no. 6 (most likely .169 from Octave4) and earn some more money for PU no. 2 (which will be the same model as no.1) and get some small parts, especially for the active electronics & the piezo elements that will be put below each part of the bridge (I still don't know if the mini-potis for the piezos will go next to the two main potis or be hidden in the e-cavity... most likely I won't change the settings that often). Anybody here with experience with piezos on a bass (or an electric guitar)? How do they sound, anything I should deifnitly think about when installing them?
Oh, and some more sanding, layers of clear coat etc... final adjustments on the fretboard etc...


----------



## Origin (Mar 2, 2010)

Shit man, I can't wait to see the final product. Sorry I couldn't contribute any knowledge


----------



## SD83 (Mar 11, 2010)

I was being stupid the other day... once more  I was spray-painting my bass (yeah, second day with more than 8°C this year... we still got snow, most badass winter ever!) and the wet e-cavity cover fell down. I saw nothing and just put it away to try... turns out there is some dirt in the clear coat. I wonder if I should try to sand them away once it's dry but I'm scared I might sand through the stain... I guess I will try and be extremely careful.
The colors look great btw


----------



## flo (Mar 13, 2010)

Stefan, you deserve great respect for this bass! Love the process pics, and the colour looks great!
Esh basses do use piezo+magnetic pu's, here is what the press says about them on their site:
ESH Basses

_... bläst mich die 4. Stellung mit dem reinen Piezosignal erst mal völlig weg! 
Das Ausgangssignal ist hier abhängig vom Trimmer im E-Fach. Wenn dieser zurückgedreht wird, ändert sich aber auch das Verhältnis Piezo/EMGs in Stellung 3. 
Die Bässe des Piezos tauchen in den Marianengraben, während die Höhen in die Stratosphäre steigen. 
Die größte Überraschung ist für mich der Plektrumton vom Halsabnehmer plus Piezo über einen leicht anzerrenden Röhrenamp -- dicke Bässe, in den Höhen aggressiv, bellend mit optimaler Definition! 
Damit lässt sich auch eine Schwermetallkapelle vor sich her treiben. Legger! _

So good luck with the final steps!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 13, 2010)

Stefan, have to add a, "WOW!" Really digging the finish work and hope that those cracks don't spread on you. 

Relative to using magnetics and piezo's together, I have to admit that I love the sound of my Carvin XB 6-string for that combination. Still trying to find out who Carvin used for their piezo electronics and pole pieces as they seem to be RMC's or something based on RMC technology.

Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah, positive feedback  Did I mention there is nothing more motivating?
I just took some pictures and wanted to share them (I didn't manage to get any good pics of the front... the wood looks black on each of them), I'll let the clear coat cure for a few more days/weeks and then carefully sand it flat... I need to get some more practise with spray painting, I never did that before. I mean I used some cheap rattle can spray on my guitar, but this electric spray...something (what's the correct word?) is something entirely different. 
About the crack... I really don't think it will spread, it's been there since the beginning and it didn't changed since. 
Good to hear positive stuff about the piezos, I will start experimenting in the next weeks.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 25, 2010)

Is there any way for me to move this to the Luthiery sub-forum?
I added another layer to the finish and some stupid insects managed to get stuck in there. Some more mistakes to fix


----------



## SD83 (May 7, 2010)

Little update: I just applied the last layer of clear finish to the neck and will do the same to the body later. Let it cure for a week or so, then sand & polish. I'm trying to have this done by the 28th, so I can use it on the next gig with my band. As I have no string heavy enough for a low G (I plan to use a .169 from Octave4), it will most likely be tuned C F A# D# G# C. Damn, I'm so looking forward to the day all strings are on and it is plugged in... I just hope I will have time to buy & include the piezos. If not, I would include them later, as well as the low G. And the bridge PU.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 7, 2010)

du bist von Muenster? das ist in Oesterreich, oder?!!!

Joke aside, really interesting design and i really like the back's contour and finish.

good luck with the rest of the upgrade


----------



## SD83 (May 7, 2010)

There is a Münster in Austria, but that's about 800 km south-southeast from here. Too bad it's that far  I want to see mountains again, mountains Gandalf.... 
thx


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 7, 2010)

Glückwünsche an die hübsches Gitarre


----------



## SD83 (May 31, 2010)

First test run today... I put it all together, as I said, just a test, nowhere near finished (tuners, bridge, finish, all needs some fine tuning, and right now there is only the neck PU), but I already doubt I will ever use my old 5-string again. Sound, playability, fret access, look, all far superior, even without perfect setup. Right now it's tuned to G so the lowest string is a bit floppy, but now big issue because I don't use it that often anyways. It seems like the additional string will be harder to get used to than the fanned frets.I'll try to take & upload some pics soon.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 1, 2010)

awesome! pics and clips, man!


----------



## SD83 (Jun 1, 2010)

No clip yet, I'll try to record something during the next rehearsal with my band (crappy amp at home), and the pictures suck, cheap cell phone cam... here you go:

Edit: Did I mention that it is incredibly light? Weights just as much as the guitars of my bandmates (and no, those are no 30'' 8-strings  )
Edit2: I just plugged it in and hit some strings & frets at random (out of tune & messed up intonation): http://soundclick.com/share?songid=9219362


----------



## SD83 (Jun 5, 2010)

SD83 said:


> Nevermind the bad pics... new ones



Bad thing is you see most of the mistakes... but I guess aside from the huge cracks in the body wood I will be able to fix all of them before I call it "finished":

















Some more in the photobucket album...


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 8, 2010)

i dig it


----------



## Tawm (Jun 8, 2010)

Some serious tone pumping out that thing. Awesome work


----------



## SD83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Whoooohooo! I got my DIY piezo-system installed and running... I have to mess around with it a bit (and rewire the potis once I got the second PU, it would be better if those were totally independend... I have no idea yet how to do that) but one thing surprises me: without any kind of preamp, it is pretty much on one level with the PU. I thought it would have on a much lower output level.
The sound is... well... different. Very different. Not in a bad way, not at all. Even less if you consider that it cost less than 2 &#8364; (used poti, 3 of these http://www.conrad.de/medias/global/ce/7000_7999/7100/7120/7129/712930_BB_00_FB.EPS_400.jpg piezo elements). But you hear EVERYTHING. Every little imperfection is by far more audible than with the EMG. I'm so looking forward to the next rehearsal with my band, 135W more 
EDIT: Soundsample (15W amp + cheap soundcard...) http://soundclick.com/share?songid=9307964http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=995047&songID=9307964


----------



## vansinn (Jun 22, 2010)

Very cool, indeed! I'd love to see some closeup's of the piezo arrangements.


----------



## SD83 (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn it... I'll soon have the money to buy the second PU for this bass, but it will be months untill I will be able to finish the second 6 string (which has been started nearly a year earlier  ), and a bunch of new projects have been started or are about to bee... 
Reasons? Too much inspiration  
One is the tapladder which has been posted on this forum (an impressive, inspiring yet simple instrument and a great idea), just as a 12 string version (6 string bass & 6 string guitar, I'm not into tapping, I might learn it, but the main purpose is to have a "tool" for songwriting which is as small and light as possible) and with strings in the back of the neck like on a Barytone.
I started a neckthrough guitar (6 strings, 26'') made of scrapwood (partially rotten cherry as body, yellow balau as neck), body and neck are already one piece and wait for shaping. 
And two basses, because I just recently good some wood for free... a partially spalted root (might be beech, I have absolutly no idea), enough for some tops maybe, and a crazy piece of poplar root which looks like a huge V with the upper half made of wooden flames.


----------



## SD83 (Sep 1, 2010)

A little update... I finally bought and installed the bridge PU, the bass is even more of a monster now  I decided to keep the other body you've seen on the first pages (the Wenge-Walnut one) as a reminder for what I've learned and make a new one for the 6 string-neck I have, because there are just too many mistakes I can't fix and if I would finish this as it is, I would never be satisfied with it. End of thread, I'll try to get someone with a camera to take some pictures when we have sunlight again, and then... my first NBD-thread


----------



## SD83 (Aug 17, 2011)

Long time no update... anyone remember the bass from page one? First I thought there were too many mistakes in this one for me to ever be satisfied with it and I just put the body aside and saved the neck for a different project. But recently I decided to use this as something to experiment with. A selfmade piezo-bridge, self-wound PUs with lots of options to switch around, the feel of a fretless bass, another selfmade trussrod, stuff like that. So, I combined these








and after some (not really) hard work




I put them into the neck like this (the veneer looks nasty, I know. Didn't know how to work with Wenge back then, I'll have to make a trussrod cover that covers that mess  )




Then, after testing if it was operational, neck & fretboard were glued together (no pics) and sawn to rough shape... so now the project looks kinda like this 




Looks neck-heavy? I'm scared it will be... although the body is about 5 cm thick, it's rather small. We'll see.
EDIT: I hope this doesn't actually count as necro-bumping


----------



## sk3ks1s (Aug 17, 2011)

God damn, that thing is ugly as hell. 
But yo skillz... they legit.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 23, 2011)

sk3ks1s said:


> God damn, that thing is ugly as hell.
> But yo skillz... they legit.


Thx... I guess  At least no one yet said that it either looked like a dick or something that fell of someones penis  Weird people indeed.
I have to fix some fretmarkers because, well... I wasn't really carefull enough. On the other hand, I'm done with rough shaping of the neck. Nearly two years after the neck blank was glued together 
So here is a pic of the fretboard (I have no idea why it is all blurry )




and the back




EDIT: A little update on the planned specs... since I learned a lot in the last two years, they also changed a lot. A few things are fixed yet. I will try to make my own PUs. Humbuckers, I'm not 100% certain about what kind of switches I will include for single coil mode, serial, parallel etc. This time I will actually try to make my own little piezo preamp, but what is 100% certain is that there will be piezos in the neck pocket and in the bridge. As for the DIY bridge, the smallest piezo elements I can get (as far as I know) are 15mm in diameter, so that might work out to use one per string. And I'm tempted to try a bass & treble cut and/or boost. We'll see.


----------



## Ruins (Aug 23, 2011)

the back of the neck looks bloody great, i love the looks of this wood.


----------



## Epyon6 (Aug 24, 2011)

Holy crap I just made a spill on the floor that looks like that bass shape! lol just playing around man. Good shit dude im very impressed, very unique shape. Good job.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 30, 2011)

It's been a while... first layer of clear coat on the neck!


----------



## Dankslanger (Oct 30, 2011)

Did you cut a spot for the bridge?


----------



## SD83 (Oct 30, 2011)

You're confusing me... why should I cut a spot for the bridge?


----------



## SD83 (Jun 2, 2013)

After a lot of trouble and mistakes, I decided to see this bass as a prototype (my first fretless, first attempt at working with veneers, etc) and finish it with all the (visual) flaws it has. So now, there is not much left to do, except for the nut, tuners, winding PUs and the electronics...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 2, 2013)

Holy crap, this thing! I had forgotten! 

Any new projects started since that thing?


----------



## SD83 (Jun 4, 2013)

I started a neck-through 7 string guitar, but I kind of ruined the neck... and I replaced the necks for the two first guitars I had build. There was just too much other stuff... life  I hope to get this bass and the 7 string done this summer.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 22, 2013)

No PUs yet and the bridge/tailpiece need a bit of fine tuning, but after 4,5 years, it feels great to finally have a set of tuned strings (B E A D G C) on it and be able to play it. As far as my experience with basses go, it sounds INCREDIBLY bright. Not that much sustain, but seems OK to me.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 21, 2013)

A little sound sample... shit is really ....ed up here right now, so I won't have money to buy a second PU and all in a while, but anyways, the first EMG 45 is in there, and since I use it as my main bass during rehearsals to get used to it, here is a sample.
https://soundcloud.com/chachalon/6-string-fretless


----------

